# SSI Increase for 2015 (COLA)



## Ken N Tx (Nov 22, 2014)

Monthly Social Security and Supplemental Security Income (SSI)  benefits for  nearly 64 million Americans will increase 1.7 percent in  2015.

The 1.7 percent cost-of-living adjustment (COLA) will begin with  benefits  that more than 58 million Social Security beneficiaries  receive in January 2015. Increased payments to more than 8 million SSI  beneficiaries will begin on December 31, 2014.

CLICK HERE


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 28, 2014)

199 views and no comments??


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 28, 2014)

Sounds good to me, but I get my very first check in February... don't know if the amount will be increased, or if the COLA was already figured in my dollar amount.


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 28, 2014)

Sorry I didn't take time to comment. I was busy trying to decide what kind of new car to buy with the extra money.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 28, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> Sorry I didn't take time to comment. I was busy trying to decide what kind of new car to buy with the extra money.



It is sad as it really does not cover the rea costs of living!!!


----------



## drifter (Nov 28, 2014)

I had not heard that, didn't know if we'd get a little raise or not. I'm thinkful for what I get because what I get is all I've got.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 28, 2014)

Some other changes for 2015...http://money.usnews.com/money/retir...its-will-change-in-2015?int=aa6a09&int=a86509


----------



## jujube (Nov 29, 2014)

Yay!  Now I can *supersize* my monthly Big Mac meal deal!  Uptown!!!


----------

